# Creatine & Brain Damage



## plouffe (Nov 27, 2003)

This kid sold my good buddy an entire thing of cell-tech for 10 dollars because he believed that creatine causes brain damage. I hate uninformed, ignorant people... oooooo do i hate them!


----------



## MaddCapp (Nov 27, 2003)

Unless they're giving you a 50% discount on supps


----------



## bballplayer4514 (Nov 27, 2003)

i agree with maddcapp....its his own fault id love that discount
haha


----------



## LiQUiD_FiRe (Nov 29, 2003)

I read a study awhile ago and they conc;luded that creatine (forget the amount) helped brain activity, and recomended students on college take it for exams and such... how weird is that?!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Here is an article that you can read on it about the brain and creatine.
Click Here


----------



## LiQUiD_FiRe (Nov 29, 2003)

lol that the one I was talking aboot


----------



## Mudge (Nov 29, 2003)

Cough cough

Dumbass. 

I know studies have been posted before about creatine improving brain function, it would be fabulous if people would do research before they invented theories on what a supplement will do. Tell him to stop eating red meat too because it will eat his braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaains.


----------



## plouffe (Nov 29, 2003)

haha


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Here is an article that you can read on it about the brain and creatine.
> Click Here



Good article heeholler


----------



## Arnold (Nov 29, 2003)

we all laugh, but in about ten years we will all probably have drain bamage!


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> we all laugh, but in about ten years we will all probably have drain bamage!



  Owe! my head hurts.   I better check my creatine


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2003)

If creatine causes brain damage this would explain a lot for my mental status.

I have read many articles that say that creatin supplementation actually increases brain activity also.


----------



## Pumped300 (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Here is an article that you can read on it about the brain and creatine.
> Click Here


----------

